# Girls name - Ember - Thoughts???



## gills26

Okay so we are struggling incredibly for a name!! We're having a girl in 8 weeks and keep falling in and out of love with names.
The one we really like at the minute is Ember. I know it's a bit left field, but we don't want anything too common and not too weird either! 
Also, to make things harder, we would like two middle names :)
Her 2 year old brother is named Finn.
Thanks peeps, I hope you can help!!
X


----------



## JJKCB

Ember is really nice 

so is Amber for a similar name

good luck


----------



## GingerPanda

Love Ember! Two middle names... Difficult!

Ember Sophia Marie __________
Ember Gianna Kay __________
Ember Fiona Lynn __________
Ember Aileena Denise __________
Ember Sephia Mae __________

Or really any combo. I think Ember sounds good with a name ending in "a" after it, then one that doesn't. The combo all just flows. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## GoldieLocs

I like Ember.

Middle names are tough. ...

Ember Ann Taylor
Ember Elizabeth________

I'm stumped on that one.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I like Ember, the only thing is people will probably always call her Amber/spell it with an A instead, but to be honest that would happen with a lot of names - so many people spell my daughters name wrong! :haha:

For two middle names I like something long followed by Mae would go well!

Ember Sophia Mae
Ember Lily Mae
Ember Louise Mae
Ember Rosa Mae
Ember Nicole Mae
Ember Jade Mae


----------



## Twinks

What a lovely name!


----------



## nicola ttc

I love Ember! 
Ember may violet
Ember may rose
Ember louise may 
Ember elizabeth rose
Ember sofia jane

I think it goes really well with Finn too. :thumbup:


----------



## huskergrl

I really like the sound of Ember Sophia Mae!


----------



## RomaTomato

Ember is very nice!


----------



## emergRN

Ember is amazing, I just love it


----------



## CatherineK

We had actually thought about Ember, it's beautiful. We decided against it as it sounds so close to Amber, and I know several Ambers.


----------



## gills26

Thanks everyone! That's reassuring its not just us that likes it! Yes, we do like Amber, but OH knows an Amber and its a bit too popular in Australia at the moment too, so this would just be that bit different. The only people we've told though have both said "like, fire embers?" So that's a little off putting..


----------



## GingerPanda

gills26 said:


> Thanks everyone! That's reassuring its not just us that likes it! Yes, we do like Amber, but OH knows an Amber and its a bit too popular in Australia at the moment too, so this would just be that bit different. The only people we've told though have both said "like, fire embers?" So that's a little off putting..

That's what I like about it! Fire keeps you warm when you would otherwise be cold. It gives you light to see by in the darkness when you would otherwise be lost. When you really love something, you "burn with a passion" for it.

I love names related to fire. :flower:


----------



## Middysquidge

Stunning, if I met someone called Ember I'd be totally mesmorized, it's really lovely x


----------



## shanny

best name i have heard in ages.............................


----------



## gills26

Aw thanks guys! OH is really set on it, but I've been wondering lately if it'll be a little weird for our relatively straight-laced families! But to hear such nice comments, I'm quite reassured. Thanks!
For middle names, the second one will most likely be May which is mine. At the moment we're thinking along the lines of Ember Violet May (my pick) or Ember Jasmine May (OH's pick). Middle names are difficult!! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Hmmm, I think I like Violet more. It's a more tradition bridge. Ember is a little exotic, May is very traditional. Violet is kind of in the middle with a traditional feel, but it isn't used often anymore. Jasmine is very exotic and makes the May sound weird. So I vote for Ember Violet May!


----------



## MariposaTam

I too vote for Ember Violet May- I agree with Ginger's post, and I also feel like it flows a little better


----------



## gills26

The other middle name we like is Hazel. So it would be Ember Hazel May.
What do people think of that one?? ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

I like that one even better! I think it flows nicer with May, plus Hazel is such a great name on its own. I'm not sure you could top that combo! :thumbup:


----------



## m4nc3r

I LOVE Ember!
Hehe I wish I had thought of it =P (Don't worry, not going to steal it lol)

Not sure about middle names though, its really hard to pick two... theres so many things that can disrupt the flow. Hazel May is nice, personally I prefer someones suggestion of Ember Louise Mae but thats just me XD


----------



## Middysquidge

Ember violet may is my fave, gorgeous name x


----------



## gills26

m4nc3r said:


> I LOVE Ember!
> Hehe I wish I had thought of it =P (Don't worry, not going to steal it lol)
> 
> Not sure about middle names though, its really hard to pick two... theres so many things that can disrupt the flow. Hazel May is nice, personally I prefer someones suggestion of Ember Louise Mae but thats just me XD

Go ahead and steal it! I don't mind :)

Okay, so we've picked her full name now!! Honest opinions pleeeeease!!!

Ember Phoebe May

Phoebe was one of our first names, but our son is Finn and I thought it was too much 'ffff' sound, but I think it really works as a middle name. What do you think??
Only 6 weeks to go, so we're running out of time ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## MariposaTam

Love it too!! :)


----------



## LoolaBear

i think its lovely :flow:


----------



## cupcake0406

Really lovely!


----------

